# When FEs go bad.............



## 2pods (1 Oct 2007)

Co2 ?
Deffo a pain in the proverbial   

FE guy appeared with a black replacement FE while my two 2k FE and Aquamas bottle are away being refilled.

Unfortunately the pressure was worse than the two I'm having refilled.
Nearly below 50bar
So I'm having to do without until mine are refilled (could be two weeks he says, so I've bought yet another one from The Sharp Edge) but am a bit worried they'll come back with low pressure too ?

I've also done my clear plastic O-ring as well.
It's chewed up, so I doubt I'll be able to get an accurate measurement now   
Anyone (Dave Spencer, perhaps, hint, hint) know the Aquamas dimensions ?

Peter, soon to be owner of 3 2k FEs and 1 2K Aquamas bottle


----------

